# Industrial Engineering Books



## ashmatalam (30 مايو 2011)

Industrial Engineering Books
Genetic Algorithms and Engineering Optimization
Manufacturing Engineering Processes (Manufacturing Engineering and Materials Processing, Volume 40) 
Design Matters: The Organisation and Principles of Engineering Design 
Engineering for Business: Theory and Cases 
Industrial Engineering Projects
Engineering Economy 6 edition
Trends in Applied Intelligent Systems: 23rd International Conference on Industrial Engineering and Other Applications
Beyond World-Class Productivity: Industrial Engineering Practice and Theory 
A Study of the Toyota Production System: From an Industrial Engineering Viewpoint 
http://www.onlineglobalgroup.com/apps/blog/categories/show/1066185-industrial-engineering

Environmental Engineering Books
P. M. Huang, N. Senesi - Biophysico-Chemical Processes Involving Natural Nonliving Organic Matter in Environmental Systems
Renewable and Efficient Electric Power Systems by Gilbert M. Masters
Environmental Nanotechnology
Synthetic Membranes and Membrane Separation Processes
Standard Handbook of Engineering Calculations
Quantifying and Controlling Catastrophic Risks 
Physical-Chemical Treatment of Water and Wastewater by Arcadio P. Sincero
http://www.onlineglobalgroup.com/apps/blog/categories/show/944865-environmental-engineering


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (7 يناير 2014)

الاخ العزيز 
السلام عليكم 
اتمنى ان تعطي رابط سهل لامكنانية الاطلاع على الكتاب- المعروف عن الاخوة العرب يعملون بالالغاز ولايعطون المعلومة-اطلع على اي مؤسسة يابانية او ماليزية او اوربية تحصل على البحث او الكتاب مباشر -وفقك اللة


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (23 يوليو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا ###


----------

